# What should I do?



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

So, this is a long story. Grab your popcorn! For reference point, I am 17 and female. Also, this post contains content that might make some of you uncomfortable: I go into detail about what is going on with my gut so that you guys can give the most accurate advice. I am sorry if there is too much information!

I got all four wisdom teeth out this past Tuesday. They were all impacted and I had to be put under twilight sedation and prescribed me oxycodon and an anti-inflammatory. (I forgot the name but I think my mom still has the bottle.) The first two days were fine. My mouth was sore, but I was able to go in the evening and feed my horses with my dad as the designated driver. The third morning, however, I was not hungry. I felt uncomfortable but my boyfriend was with me all day and that helped me. The night is where things got nasty. I took a nap after he left, and when my mom came in to wake me up and try to get me to eat some soup, I was shivering. I went downstairs wrapped in a blanket, retrieved the soup, and went back to my room where I turned on the space heater and say in front of it. I didn't touch the soup. I put it in the closet so that the cats wouldn't get into it; I left my door ajar just in case I needed to be checked on in a hurry, or if I started yelling for help. Bit dramatic, but better safe than sorry. After hiding the soup, I collapsed onto the bed and slept again. My mom came in some time later, and when I woke up this time, I was burning up from having left the space heater on. I was burning, but I was still shivering. I ended up spending the night hunched over on a sofa in the loft, an open room right over our living room and next to the stairs, so that I was more accessible, just in case. I was shivering, quivering, and altogether feeling terrible. Then, I bent over and threw up. It was all water and some frozen yogurt, but still not fun at all. My mom came up when she heard me, with a bowl in hand, and I can't remember much else. I did not go to the farm that night to feed.

I woke up that morning feeling constipated, but I forced myself to have a Boost and I think some Canada Dry. Still felt awful. My wonderful boyfriend came over to babysit and comfort me, because I am a wimp when it comes to stomach pain. All was going okay-ish. He left, I ate a few bites of eggs and some oatmeal, even though I wasn't hungry at all. Hours later, I was miserable again. My mom gave me three little orange laxative pills, miralax, and eventually resorted to an enema and magnesium citrate. I was miserable the entire night and threw up the eggs and oatmeal. Did not go to the farm to feed. 

So, that brings me to tonight. I barely ate anything today for the fear of throwing it all up. Had a few strawberries this morning, a Canada Dry and a Sprite, and that was it. I took three more of the little orange pills, and I still have milk of magnesium in my arsenal. However, again, I am still in too much pain to go to the farm and feed. 

The first two days were fine. But this is just awful. It's from the narcotic. Luckily we found out quickly and I haven't taken either the anti-inflammatory or the narcotic for two days. Still, I feel awful physically. If I had known it would have been this bad, I'd have stuck with Advil and good old fashioned ice packs for the oral pain. The relief from a sore mouth is just NOT WORTH this kind of nightmare. Even now, I know I should feel hungry but instead I feel constipated and nauseous. I've already dry-heaved several times today. I sat down with my boyfriend and cried from the pain and frustration. I just woke up dripping in sweat, even though I had two fans on in my room. My mom is an RN and is monitoring me, but I still feel awful and very sick. I'm going in for a doctor's appointment this Monday.

My stomach is growling but I feel nauseous and constipated still. I dry heaved again and I am frustrated. Mom said it could be another day before my gut stops being a bad word. I'm worried it will take longer.

Okay, this novel is basically the background to these questions:

How should I get my horses' diets back on track after not having eaten in three/four nights? My gelding gets barely anything, maybe two handfuls worth, so I am not so worried about him. However, my mare is only four and a half and she is growing. I had her on a scoop and a quarter of my BO's grain, a scoop of Purina Impact, three scoops of Cool Calories, and about a pound of Manna Pro something. She started losing some weight, so I was getting her back to where she needed to be. How should I re-introduce this back into her diet without causing her harm?

And, lastly, how to you suggest I fix my own gut problems? I just had a bowel movement, but I still feel constipated and bloated and nauseous and AWFUL.

Brownie points for everyone who reads this whole book!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

With your issues why was a doctor not called or you taken to the walk in clinic. I think I was more concerned for your help then you are any of your family and I would have been a little more proactive instead of just waiting it out.
My next thought is since you're so descriptive and personal Ill join in. I've never heard of anyone using an enema after being constipated for a day or so. 

And why were your horses not getting fed?
isn't there anyone else that can take care of them if you're able. Where was the barn owner? 
That said just split that feed her ration split up over a couple times a day shouldnt be an issue. Or give her half for a few days and then add more.

You need to come up with a backup plan in case for some reason you can't get out there your horses should not have to not get fed if you have a car breakdown or you're sick.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You should be calling your doctor and explaining the situation. They can prescribe anti-nausea pills (like phenergan). Did they give you antibiotics? It could be from that too (keep taking them anyway if so and let your doctor know what's going on).

Stop trying to be tough and let the Dr know there's a problem.

For times that you can't get to the barn, put the feed into plastic baggies and have someone else feed your horses for you.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

What has your temperature been? The sweating and chills is an indication of fever with leads to an infection going on. 

You should be talking with your doctor regarding what is going on. They can prescribe some anti-nausea meds so you can eat/drink to get your gut moving so you can have a BM.

And of course, if you have an infection, you need antibiotics.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> With your issues why was a doctor not called or you taken to the walk in clinic. I think I was more concerned for your help then you are any of your family and I would have been a little more proactive instead of just waiting it out.
> My next thought is since you're so descriptive and personal Ill join in. I've never heard of anyone using an enema after being constipated for a day or so.
> 
> And why were your horses not getting fed?
> ...


That's the problem with having a mom for a nurse and a graduation party she was worried about. :/

As far as the enema, it helped but only a tiny bit. 

The barn owner has a manager, but I asked her to feed both horses before when my family and I were out of town and she didn't. I put their feed in bags and everything and they were not fed. I don't trust her at all. It's also a self-care place, so unless you purchase stall board it's 100% DIY. 

Thank you for the advice. My mom changed her mind and is taking me to a doctor tomorrow as soon as I wake up. She thought it was from the anesthesia, but we both did a lot of research and have decided it was most likely the oxycodon.
About the horses, you are right, and I feel even crappier for not having set up a backup plan. :/ I am sending my dad out there tomorrow with feeding instructions so that I can get both horses back on track.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> You should be calling your doctor and explaining the situation. They can prescribe anti-nausea pills (like phenergan). Did they give you antibiotics? It could be from that too (keep taking them anyway if so and let your doctor know what's going on).
> 
> Stop trying to be tough and let the Dr know there's a problem.
> 
> For times that you can't get to the barn, put the feed into plastic baggies and have someone else feed your horses for you.


For the feed, you are right and I'll definitely do that next time. 

My mom is kinda ****ed at the oral surgeon for not mentioning/knowing about the risk of this kind of reaction. I am too. Apparently a lot of people suffer through this when they get their teeth out, so I'm not the only unfortunate soul. :/

I normally take 150 mg of Zoloft for depression/anxiety, 200mg of an antibiotic for my acne (I THINK it's called cephalexon), two biotin pills for my hair growth (I lost a lot back when I was anorexic), and a Zyrtec for my allergies to Spring, Summer, and Fall. I also get allergy shots either once or twice a week. I got them once this week, I think on Wednesday. My arms itched but nothing out of the ordinary.

I think it's been three nights since I've had my usual pills, and honestly I feel fine without them. Perhaps I should still be taking the anti-biotic, but it's not a bacterial thing going on (at least I don't think so). As far as the Zoloft, I've been wanting to get off of that stuff for a while now. My last period was an emotional train wreck and the Zoloft did zilch to help me. 

Anyways. I forgot to mention above that I took one anti-nausea pill on Tuesday. Helped a little, but as soon as it was out of my system I felt awful again. As of right now, I took an Advil for a headache I have and for the abdominal pain, and I ate some strawberries and drank some water. I'm feeling a little better, and I hope it's from having something in my gut more so than the Advil. I still feel nauseous, but not as constipated and I am feeling gassy. I've been burping occasionally.

You are right. I don't handle stomach pain well, but I guess I compensate for it by acting all tough and like I can just muscle through it. In reality, I can't and I need to start admitting that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Anti inflammatories, like Advil , which is ibuprofen, can cause bloating ,gas and stomache pain. Can you try just Tylenol?

If the tummy thing keeps up with gas and pain, omeprazole daily for a week or two can really help reduce stomache acid, but it's not good yo be on for long periods of time.


----------

